# Plans for growth chart for baby



## 68MHJCs (Jul 23, 2008)

My daughter's birthday is coming up soon and I was interested in making her a growth chart. I was wondering if anyone knewwhere I could view some design plans to create this project. I saw a few online so I did get some ideas. But nothing with measurements etc.. Didnt want it to be too involved, I am pretty good with tools but no Bob Vila . But with the right tools and help from this board some day who knows. Thanks


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I'm not sure why you need measurements... Those are pretty simple projects. Here's one... http://www.runnerduck.com/grow_stick.htm


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the site. I didnt think it was that tough of a project just wanted some different ideas. Thanks again.


----------



## Maveric777 (Jul 30, 2008)

Now that is a very cool idea. This is now definitely on my list of small projects.......


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

I was thinking of making one of these for my daughter (I'm gonna be a Grandpa!!) as well as my brother/sister in-laws. They all have younger children, but live in student housing and would be nice to be able to move it around form place to place.


----------

